# Sun Drums released by Soniccouture!



## kgdrum (Jun 16, 2022)

Well this is a release I wasn’t expecting and like most of Sonnicouture’s releases it sounds wonderful 🎶❤️🎶
*note* people that bought Moonkits get an additional intro discount which brings this down to $99. 






Sun Drums | Soniccouture







www.soniccouture.com


----------



## Marsen (Jun 16, 2022)

I feel the same.
Fantastic sounding Drum VI. Soniccouture did it again.

i enjoyed this longer review of Andre Louis.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 16, 2022)

Andre is becoming the de-facto walkthrough guy for multisampled drum kits... and I'm loving it.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 16, 2022)

reutunes said:


> Andre is becoming the de-facto walkthrough guy for multisampled drum kits... and I'm loving it.


He has a real talent playing keyboard drums! 👍


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 17, 2022)

reutunes said:


> Andre is becoming the de-facto walkthrough guy for multisampled drum kits... and I'm loving it.


I was thinking watching the video, wouldn't it be cool if he did a midi pack for the library for those of us who suck at programming drums


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 17, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I was thinking watching the video, wouldn't it be cool if he did a midi pack for the library for those of us who suck at programming drums


we've had the same thought


----------



## pranic (Jun 18, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> He has a real talent playing keyboard drums! 👍


Andre is an awesome presenter, and really brings such amazing skill to these virtual kits! This sounds pretty incredible, and love that you can just swap out drums inside the kit to fully custom each drum to your liking! Congrats on your new release @soniccouture. The euclidian groover designer is pretty amusing to play with!


----------



## geronimo (Jun 18, 2022)

And I prefer this color tone (ochre) for the GUI compared to that of Moonkits (blue)


----------



## Flyo (Jun 18, 2022)

Midi contents grooves could be played by the man himself Andre right?


----------



## cqd (Jun 18, 2022)

Does the deal for moonkit owners expire?..


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 20, 2022)

cqd said:


> Does the deal for moonkit owners expire?..


Yes, expires July 10th


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 20, 2022)

geronimo said:


> And I prefer this color tone (ochre) for the GUI compared to that of Moonkits (blue)


Its a warm, sunny tone. Moonkits is a moonlight blue..

It's very clever (and quite literal) design, isn't it?


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 20, 2022)

desperately searching for a 'Star Drums' concept as we speak.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 20, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> desperately searching for a 'Star Drums' concept as we speak.


Tama Starclassic kit.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 20, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> desperately searching for a 'Star Drums' concept as we speak.


Ringo Starr Drums obvs


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 20, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Ringo Starr Drums obvs


Interesting idea! He lives pretty near me... so maybe.


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 1, 2022)

*Sun Drums 1.1 Now Available*

Added:

*Mapping Presets:*
20 memory slots, 9 pre-filled with midi mapping for:

_GM1, GM2, Roland TD series, Yamaha DTX, Alesis Crimson II, Addictive Drums, Ez Drummer, SD2, NI Abbey Road Drummer.
Mapping presets are accessible from NKS Controls._


*Output Lock Option:*
Change presets without affecting channel output routings.

Now available for download from Soniccouture.com>user account (update not yet available via Native Access)

James


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 1, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> *Sun Drums 1.1 Now Available*
> 
> Added:
> 
> ...



Hi James
SD2 not SD3?
I know it’s not as popular as the TD but I left the TD universe and now use a Pearl Mimic Pro for eDrum duties,any chance of midi mapping support for the Mimic Pro?
Thanks


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Hi James
> SD2 not SD3?
> I know it’s not as popular as the TD but I left the TD universe and now use a Pearl Mimic Pro for eDrum duties,any chance of midi mapping support for the Mimic Pro?
> Thanks


For the purposes of Sun Drums, SD2 or SD3 makes no difference. Sun Drums has (relatively) very few keys, and all the major stuff like snares, toms etc is pretty standard from map to map anyway.

Likewise with any other e-drum support you may require, it's entirely user editable and will take you approx 2mins to create and save your own map. The pre-filled presets are intended more as starting places than anything else.

If you create a Pearl map then do send it to us and we may include it in a future update.

James


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 1, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> For the purposes of Sun Drums, SD2 or SD3 makes no difference. Sun Drums has (relatively) very few keys, and all the major stuff like snares, toms etc is pretty standard from map to map anyway.
> 
> Likewise with any other e-drum support you may require, it's entirely user editable and will take you approx 2mins to create and save your own map. The pre-filled presets are intended more as starting places than anything else.
> 
> ...




Great Thanks 👍


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 3, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> desperately searching for a 'Star Drums' concept as we speak.


You've done brushes and now sticks. I think mallets would be the next thing. Not sure how you'd link that to stars though.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 3, 2022)

Well, if you miss the drums and hit yourself over the head with the mallets, you might see stars!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 3, 2022)

These Sun Drums sound fantastic. I swore off Kontakt as a workflow for drums, but I may have to make an exemption in this case. They're really sounding like the most versatile and well-recorded kit on the market, from the demos. The comments about usefulness in reggae got me more interested.


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Jul 3, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> These Sun Drums sound fantastic. I swore off Kontakt as a workflow for drums, but I may have to make an exemption in this case. They're really sounding like the most versatile and well-recorded kit on the market, from the demos. The comments about usefulness in reggae got me more interested.


I snagged them in a heartbeat and somehow they were even better than I envisioned. So versatile, so many sound shaping possibilities and ways to route things. This is my new default hands down. You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 3, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> You've done brushes and now sticks. I think mallets would be the next thing. Not sure how you'd link that to stars though.


No. I was hoping bagpipes next. Don't jinx it. (I joke, but I do want a quality ITB bagpipe instrument at some point.)


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jul 3, 2022)

Does this use the Kontakt's own multi-outputs or does it have some kind of own system to route the drums to separate channels?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 3, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> No. I was hoping bagpipes next. Don't jinx it. (I joke, but I do want a quality ITB bagpipe instrument at some point.)


Highland bagpipes is one of the few remaining gaps in the world of samples. There was a library once but it disappeared.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 3, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> Highland bagpipes is one of the few remaining gaps in the world of samples. There was a library once but it disappeared.


Thank god for that.


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 4, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Does this use the Kontakt's own multi-outputs or does it have some kind of own system to route the drums to separate channels?


you can route each drums mixer channel to Kontakt's multi-outputs.

James


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 4, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> You've done brushes and now sticks. I think mallets would be the next thing. Not sure how you'd link that to stars though.


There are some mallets in Moonkits (I think).

I'm not sure a whole drum VST using just mallets is really what anyone wants. (is it?) My personal experience is that they just don't quite sound right for most uses, and if you really need that sound, roll the attack off in Sun Drums!


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 4, 2022)

At this point, I think the most desirable follow-up to Sun Drums would be to record something very similar, in a different studio. So, the same detail, the same dry close-mics, the same low-velocity playing, but a different set with different room character.


----------



## decredis (Jul 4, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> desperately searching for a 'Star Drums' concept as we speak.


I'm thinking either star=>extraterrestrial=>weird/eccentric=> weird drums, prepared weirdly, hit with weird things, in weird articulations; or star=>twinkly=>a kit made entirely from cymbal-like entities, from the most deep to the most high-pitched.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jul 4, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> you can route each drums mixer channel to Kontakt's multi-outputs.


That's a pass for me then, I absolutely hate how Kontakt's multi output routing works. I hope they fix it in K7 since I have several kontakt drums libraries and use none of them because of the multi output hassle.


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 4, 2022)

decredis said:


> I'm thinking either star=>extraterrestrial=>weird/eccentric=> weird drums, prepared weirdly, hit with weird things, in weird articulations; or star=>twinkly=>a kit made entirely from cymbal-like entities, from the most deep to the most high-pitched.


that’s kind of where Moonkits started out as a concept. To use alternative brushes/rods/mallets, and prepare the drums in quirky ways.
the problem is, although we tried lots of stuff in the studio, I never really like the sound of most of it. it never really sounds that good when you put shells/ nuts and bolts etc in a drum.
so as it turned out, the detailed brush sampling sounded so good it became a more jazzy type product.

We do have a different drum concept in development, creating drum-machine type sounds using acoustic drums, with synthesis type layers made with mics and transformers.


----------



## cellomangler (Jul 5, 2022)

I have Moonkits and am about to nab Sun Drums - but speaking of further development.
Personally I'd rather see a paid update or advanced version of both programs that offer a couple of extra features. One is the ability to save a few sequencer presets within the sequencing window selectable by numbered or lettered buttons maybe with the ability to assign them to keys. Then those presets will save with the snapshot. Another cool feature would be a roll or break builder and the ability to save several of those as well. And thirdly would be more cymbals with plenty of layers of velocity and RR.


----------



## cqd (Jul 5, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> I have Moonkits and am about to nab Sun Drums - but speaking of further development.
> Personally I'd rather see a paid update or advanced version of both programs that offer a couple of extra features. One is the ability to save a few sequencer presets within the sequencing window selectable by numbered or lettered buttons maybe with the ability to assign them to keys. Then those presets will save with the snapshot. Another cool feature would be a roll or break builder and the ability to save several of those as well. And thirdly would be more cymbals with plenty of layers of velocity and RR.


Ahem..that could nearly be a free update..it's needed though..(the ability to have more than 1 sequencer preset..on keyswitches..)


----------



## re-peat (Jul 5, 2022)

Some terrific sounding drums in here, James. And different enough from other drum libraries to make the purchase make sense. The mic choices are outstanding and very useful too. (Slightly unusual but sooo good: the crotch mic.)

I just have one remark/wish and that concerns the relative levels of the different hi-hat articulations. To my ears, they’re quite wrong in the default setting. The closed hi-hat (F#2), compared to the other articualtions, is too loud by as much as 7 or 8dB or, if you look at it differently, all the other articulations are too low in level by that amount (or thereabouts). The hi-hat-closed-with-the-pedal (G#2) can do with even more over a level raise: I always up the level of those zones by as much as 10-12dB. On a real drum-kit, closing a hi-hat with the pedal, when applying some velocity with the foot, can sound nearly as loud as hitting it with a stick. And hitting a half-open hi-hat with some force makes a hell of a racket on a real kit, much louder certainly than anything the Sun Drums, at default setting, are capable of generating.

It’s a fairly easy fix and I wouldn’t even have brought it up if (1) it wasn’t so important to me and (2) if it wasn’t such a hassle of having to go into Kontakt and making the necessary changes to all the relevant zones of the five included hi-hats. (That's an awful lot of zones to edit.)

Which is why I was thinking that, perhaps, it would be an idea to add a sort of dedicated mini-mixer somewhere on the GUI — maybe accessible when one clicks the hi-hat’s cogwheel? — where the individual levels of the various hi-hat articulations can be conveniently adjusted. Such a mixer would have the benefit that users can adjust things to taste, because I can imagine not everyone wants their hi-hat configured the way I feel it should be set up. And different musical stylings require different settings too. Is what I feel anyway.

Either way, whether that little hi-hat mixer arrives in a next update or not, thanks for these drums. I already have just about everything else that is considered to belong in the category ‘best virtual drums’, but the Sun Drums had no difficulty whatsoever carving a place for themselves in that top-level company.

_


----------



## cellomangler (Jul 6, 2022)

re-peat said:


> Which is why I was thinking that, perhaps, it would be an idea to add a sort of dedicated mini-mixer somewhere on the GUI — maybe accessible when one clicks the hi-hat’s cogwheel? — where the individual levels of the various hi-hat articulations can be conveniently adjusted.


Yeah I noticed that with Moon Kits. I always wished I could set the level of the loudest cymbal articulation for each cymbal... for HH open/closed/half, ride & bell, etc.


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 6, 2022)

re-peat said:


> Some terrific sounding drums in here, James. And different enough from other drum libraries to make the purchase make sense. The mic choices are outstanding and very useful too. (Slightly unusual but sooo good: the crotch mic.)
> 
> I just have one remark/wish and that concerns the relative levels of the different hi-hat articulations. To my ears, they’re quite wrong in the default setting. The closed hi-hat (F#2), compared to the other articualtions, is too loud by as much as 7 or 8dB or, if you look at it differently, all the other articulations are too low in level by that amount (or thereabouts). The hi-hat-closed-with-the-pedal (G#2) can do with even more over a level raise: I always up the level of those zones by as much as 10-12dB. On a real drum-kit, closing a hi-hat with the pedal, when applying some velocity with the foot, can sound nearly as loud as hitting it with a stick. And hitting a half-open hi-hat with some force makes a hell of a racket on a real kit, much louder certainly than anything the Sun Drums, at default setting, are capable of generating.
> 
> ...



I set the hi-hat levels by ear comparing to a real hi-hat. So of course it's very subjective, but I don't agree that a pedal hat is as loud as a very hard hit on the edge of the hat with the shank of the stick, which is the top velocity layer on the closed articulation.

If we look at the original studio PT session, you can see the relative levels of the CH articulation and the Pedal articulation, and they are not similar.






I guess it's fair to say that they were not stamped on from a very high open position, though, it would have been from a similar gap size that out open articulations where set to. So perhaps they could have been played louder, but the recordings we have are not super loud.

My main consideration as a designer is: do the hi-hats sound GOOD when you play a hat pattern? I think they do, and that's the point.

However, you don't have to like the way we set the articulation levels. We did include a full articulation level offset ( shown in db), on the mapping page.







James


----------



## re-peat (Jul 6, 2022)

Aaah, the mapping page. Hadn't looked there yet and it offers exactly what I needed. Perfect. Thanks, James. Nothing further from me other than praise.

__


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 6, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> Another cool feature would be a roll or break builder and the ability to save several of those as well.


What would a roll / break builder entail?

the Beat Shifter has a roll function ('Chance Roll'), although it's a little hidden. But it works if you set up one lane to do snare rolls, and one to keep the backbeat:


----------



## BezO (Jul 6, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> At this point, I think the most desirable follow-up to Sun Drums would be to record something very similar, in a different studio. So, the same detail, the same dry close-mics, the same low-velocity playing, but a different set with different room character.


Or Electro-Accoustic 2 with new drum machines, separate outputs for room & individual mics, mapping presets...
An add-on/update would be better as it would suck not having the new tools for the original EA kits.

And we need at least 2 bars in the Beat Tools. 4 or even 8 would be better.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 6, 2022)

@soniccouture Is it possible to change a Tom (or another element) to a Snare so I can layer 2 or more snares inside of one instance on Sun Drum. Right now if I select one drum element I can only chose the specific samples for this element.


----------



## soniccouture (Jul 6, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> @soniccouture Is it possible to change a Tom (or another element) to a Snare so I can layer 2 or more snares inside of one instance on Sun Drum. Right now if I select one drum element I can only chose the specific samples for this element.


no, that's not possible.


----------



## cellomangler (Jul 6, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> What would a roll / break builder entail?
> 
> the Beat Shifter has a roll function ('Chance Roll'), although it's a little hidden. But it works if you set up one lane to do snare rolls, and one to keep the backbeat:


I'll have to experiment more in there... but what I was referring to would really fit best with the other idea I mentioned - the ability to have several sequences saved under buttons and key switchable. I work in Ableton Live, but most DAWs have similar functions - I like to loop a section of my music and work on the drums for that part, let's say the verse. Then if I could copy that sequence, paste it into a new "slot" in Sun Drums and tweak for the chorus... and so forth. Really I could just develop the roll (or copy one that was provided) and put that in another key-switchable sequence slot. I guess the programming (on Soniccouture's end) could get tricky to include the ability to save sequences from *either* of the 3 available types into a slot for recall under a key. Yes... we can save/drag & drop the MIDI, and that's great, but being able to recall sequences in real time and not having to reload the kit - that could be useful IMNSHO. BTW... there's a little gem of a program that works well with this and any drum library that let's you drag & drop MIDI sequences called... reMIDI 2. I need to do a video showing off it's utility with Sun Drums. -gp


----------



## cellomangler (Jul 6, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> @soniccouture Is it possible to change a Tom (or another element) to a Snare so I can layer 2 or more snares inside of one instance on Sun Drum. Right now if I select one drum element I can only chose the specific samples for this element.


You may not want to go this route but if you place the NoteMapper plugin from CodeFN42 (free) before the drums in your host/DAW, you can assign any extra notes to play simulataneously with the initial note. This really doesn't do what you're asking I realize, but it does offer some sound shaping because you can blend a set amount of another voice, such as a tom, rim etc, along with the snare for example.


----------



## mozart999uk (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm just playing with gretsch 20 16 13 canopus. Shouldn't the half open mute the open hat a little? Maybe not a complete mute as that might sound too , well, muted, but at the moment the open hat rings on when you follow it with a half....


----------



## Scottyb (Jul 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Well this is a release I wasn’t expecting and like most of Sonnicouture’s releases it sounds wonderful 🎶❤️🎶
> *note* people that bought Moonkits get an additional intro discount which brings this down to $99.
> 
> 
> ...



Holy smokes this sounds GOOD!


----------



## cellomangler (Jul 26, 2022)

Well I'm digging Sun Drums. Not a whole lot to choose from but that could be a blessing. There's actually quite a bit of sound shaping when you check out all the mics, EQ, filter etc. As I mentioned earlier, I also find the free NoteMapper plugin from CodeFN42 works great to have a second MIDI note - ie another part of the drum kit - play along with the note hit and you can set the velocity. For instance, I can have the lower tom rim play at the same time as the snare but at a lower velocity scaling. And I can drag the MIDI from one of the sequencers directly into ReMIDI - a great MIDI playback VST that helps my productivity.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 13, 2022)

Judging from the demo’s, I think it actually sounds better than Ez drummer 3… And I think I can use it as some kind of expansion pack to ezd3, via the daw? Let ez generate the midi, and sun drums play it back? Would that work?


----------



## cellomangler (Aug 13, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Judging from the demo’s, I think it actually sounds better than Ez drummer 3… And I think I can use it as some kind of expansion pack to ezd3, via the daw? Let ez generate the midi, and sun drums play it back? Would that work?


If EZ Drummer outputs MIDI externally and the note assignments for the instruments are the same, then it will work. Or you can export the MIDI from EZD into your DAW or use ReMIDI - which is a technique I need to cover in a video.


----------



## mozart999uk (Aug 15, 2022)

mozart999uk said:


> I'm just playing with gretsch 20 16 13 canopus. Shouldn't the half open mute the open hat a little? Maybe not a complete mute as that might sound too , well, muted, but at the moment the open hat rings on when you follow it with a half....


@soniccouture any thoughts on this?


----------



## cellomangler (Aug 16, 2022)

mozart999uk said:


> @soniccouture any thoughts on this? (Shouldn't the half open mute the open hat a little?)


I just double checked that by turning down the volume of the half open and yeah, it does not mute the open. I don't believe it's possible to "mute a little" but... should it mute completely? Maybe so. To me the half open is too closed - I think it needs a smidge more "rattle" but I'm a guitarist and that's probably just my bad technique on the drums. The question is whether it sounds more natural to mute or not. Personally I'd leave it the way it is but again... I'm a guitarist so I defer to the pros.


----------



## mozart999uk (Aug 17, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> I just double checked that by turning down the volume of the half open and yeah, it does not mute the open. I don't believe it's possible to "mute a little" but... should it mute completely? Maybe so. To me the half open is too closed - I think it needs a smidge more "rattle" but I'm a guitarist and that's probably just my bad technique on the drums. The question is whether it sounds more natural to mute or not. Personally I'd leave it the way it is but again... I'm a guitarist so I defer to the pros.


Thanks for your thoughts. Just did a quick comparison with SD3 (see attached) . SD feels right to me in the way it mutes the open when followed by a half. It's what I would expect but obvs that's just my view  Agreed that the half open in Sun is too closed 👍


----------



## cellomangler (Aug 17, 2022)

mozart999uk said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Just did a quick comparison with SD3 (see attached) . SD feels right to me in the way it mutes the open when followed by a half. It's what I would expect but obvs that's just my view  Agreed that the half open in Sun is too closed 👍


No doubt SD3 has it right. I hope Soniccouture is listening. I am really digging Sun Drums but I do believe this is worthy of an update:
- Choke the open hat by the half open hat
- Resample the half open hat and give it more rattle
Check out mozart999uk's samples in above post for clarification.


----------



## mozart999uk (Aug 18, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> No doubt SD3 has it right. I hope Soniccouture is listening. I am really digging Sun Drums but I do believe this is worthy of an update:
> - Choke the open hat by the half open hat
> - Resample the half open hat and give it more rattle
> Check out mozart999uk's samples in above post for clarification.


Thanks for your support! Much appreciated 👍🙏


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 18, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> No doubt SD3 has it right. I hope Soniccouture is listening. I am really digging Sun Drums but I do believe this is worthy of an update:
> - Choke the open hat by the half open hat
> - Resample the half open hat and give it more rattle
> Check out mozart999uk's samples in above post for clarification.


If there ever will be an update, please also let the user select all of the sounds in Sun Drum for all drum elements, so I can put a snare sound on the hihats etc..., Why? E.g. for layering two or more snares in one instance of Sun Drums. Would be so cool!!!!!


----------



## cellomangler (Aug 18, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> If there ever will be an update, please also let the user select all of the sounds in Sun Drum for all drum elements, so I can put a snare sound on the hihats etc..., Why? E.g. for layering two or more snares in one instance of Sun Drums. Would be so cool!!!!!


I've been doing this somewhat with the *free* plugin NoteMapper from CodeFN42. Easy to find online and highly recommended. Find their website to see if it's compatible with your system. Now it won't let you layer two different model snares because Sun Drums doesn't let you design kits with multiple snare types, but it will let you layer any of the other sounds such as rim, side stick or click which you can effect for this purpose. I need to do a video.

Back to the hi-hats... what was said about the half-open being not jangly enough applies to all the hi-hats as well as the choking of the open when the half-open is struck. As it is now, to me it sounds a bit more realistic if I use the NoteMapper plugin and add a bit of splash with the half-open. With the plugin, you don't have to reduce the output of the normal splash, you can add just the amount you want, along with a bit of random velocity. Again... not a commercial endorsement, I have no ties with CodeFN42 and it's free.


----------



## BezO (Aug 19, 2022)

Not sure how many others are taking advantage of it, but I like that we can lock the routing when switching presets. It helps me recreate multi-output versions of their presets. Unfortunately, it only locks the individual mics, not the OH and room mics.




Montisquirrel said:


> If there ever will be an update, please also let the user select all of the sounds in Sun Drum for all drum elements, so I can put a snare sound on the hihats etc..., Why? E.g. for layering two or more snares in one instance of Sun Drums. Would be so cool!!!!!


Some version of this would be nice. I like Superior Drummer's way of doing this best.

What I really want is Soniccouture to do a full blown drum VI, similar to SD3, and have all their current and future kits available in it. Then give us all the bells & whistles... layering, sequencer, mixing kit pieces, etc.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi All,

Regarding the Open hi-hats: We can look to add half muting the open in a future update, I agree that works well.

Regarding our Open hats not being 'open' enough - I disagree. I guess it's a matter of taste, but the Sun Drums open hats are carefully set to give a really sharp choke sound when muted by the closed or pedal hats. Personally I find many drum libraries set the hat _too_ far open to get a really nice sound there. But clearly there's many different ways it could be set, or many different articulations that could be provided - but this was the sound we wanted for Sun Drums, and I hope you agree that in a tight, funky hi-hat line the Opens work really well.

James


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 27, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding the Open hi-hats: We can look to add half muting the open in a future update, I agree that works well.
> 
> ...



Yes Please!
If you could either have a few settings or make it user adjustable,this tweak would be a wonderful enhancement to a great library!


----------



## cellomangler (Aug 29, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> Regarding the Open hi-hats: We can look to add half muting the open in a future update, I agree that works well.... Regarding our Open hats not being 'open' enough - I disagree.... James


James... I think the hi-hat concern was more regarding the sound of the *half-open hats* and how they sounded too much like closed hats and could use a smidge more rattle. _ I don't believe_ we were talking about the open hats not being open enough... And it was also mentioned that it would be nice to *mute the half-open hats* with the closed hat or pedal.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 30, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> James... I think the hi-hat concern was more regarding the sound of the *half-open hats* and how they sounded too much like closed hats and could use a smidge more rattle. _ I don't believe_ we were talking about the open hats not being open enough...


Hi,
As I say, this is a very subjective point. I personally find that the half-open hat is actually preferable in many cases to the main open hat i.e: it makes a more satisfying choked sound. This does vary a little from each individual hi-hat recorded - for instance, the 13" dark hats have a longer sounding half hat which sounds more like an 'open'.
So, there is variation there within the library and it's perhaps a case of finding which hat works well in which pattern.

In any case, providing an update to a single articulation is never really an option - it would involve assembling the same drums and team in the same studio for a day, all because somebody would like a 'smidge more rattle' 
So where we can update functionality in an instrument, updating sample data is something we would never do unless there was a major error or problem.

James


----------



## cqd (Aug 30, 2022)

Am I missing something, or is there a way to switch between different beats on the beafshifter page?..is there a way to play the different beats from the different kits on different kits?


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 30, 2022)

cqd said:


> Am I missing something, or is there a way to switch between different beats on the beafshifter page?..is there a way to play the different beats from the different kits on different kits?


You can save the beat to disc (and load them up again) using the SAVE /LOAD arrows.

in this way you can build up a library of patterns to load into any kit.


----------



## cqd (Aug 30, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> You can save the beat to disc (and load them up again) using the SAVE /LOAD arrows.
> 
> in this way you can build up a library of patterns to load into any kit.


OK.. well, that's something..
The ability to keyswitch between a few should be considered though..


----------



## cellomangler (Aug 30, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> all because somebody would like a 'smidge more rattle'


Yeah yeah. Actually I can get the half-open closer to my preference by cranking up sustain and lowering attack under transient. Lighter hits without sustain were sounding too closed... but it's OK with the proper settings.
The other issue was regarding the half-open hat muting the open hat. Not a big deal for me personally as I would probably never utilize that, but technically... yeah it should.
Gotta love Soniccouture's support. I'm actually glad there is a _somewhat_ limited palette of drum samples as it's too easy to get lost in the rabbit hole and I'm finding plenty of variation with the sound parameters.


----------



## BezO (Aug 31, 2022)

cellomangler said:


> ...The other issue was regarding the half-open hat muting the open hat. Not a big deal for me personally as I would probably never utilize that, but technically... yeah it should...


Not sure if he's missing this or disagrees, but I've not seen another drum VI where all hats weren't in a choke/mute group.




cqd said:


> OK.. well, that's something..
> The ability to keyswitch between a few should be considered though..


Agreed! Edit, save, drag, edit, save, drag is a PITA. I really hope they consider expanding Beat Tools to somehow give access to multiple sequences at once.


----------



## soniccouture (Sep 1, 2022)

BezO said:


> Not sure if he's missing this or disagrees, but I've not seen another drum VI where all hats weren't in a choke/mute group.


I've already replied and said this is something we will add:



> soniccouture said:
> Regarding the Open hi-hats: We can look to add half muting the open in a future update, I agree that works well....


----------



## mozart999uk (Sep 2, 2022)

soniccouture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding the Open hi-hats: We can look to add half muting the open in a future update, I agree that works well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking at this. I've sent a couple of support emails about it but didn't get a response so it's good to know it's possibly "on" in an update 👍


----------

